# Whats your other hobby??



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just wanted to know what everyones elses hobby is? What else do you guys collect and spend money on besides P's?

I collect TRANSFORMERS!! I have all the figures from the 1st generation till when they had the pretenders. After that, everything else sukk'd. Also ROBOTECH: VF-1A/S/J/D, SUper Valks, Strike Valks, SuperOstrich, Elintseeker, Super Max and Millia. Re-issued and Orig from the 80's. And a little bit of SPAWN figures (soon to sell).


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

paintball,guitar.


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

catching fish and chicks...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

women


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cars


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea, im also into hondas and integras


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

Imports are nice but stangs are better well my was...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> yea, im also into hondas and integras


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WHOLY sh*t!
is that your civic?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes Sir, Spoon rims and all :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I have been weight training for three years. it only takes up 1 hour a day so other than that i like playing hockey and most sports but when i'm tired and sore i just like to veg out and stare at my tanks i find it so relaxing and better than watching tv reruns.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will say this again. In the end, its still just a Civic.

I do computer stuff.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

paintball, football. and my favorite...playing with barbies


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will say this again. In the end, its still just a Civic.
> 
> I do computer stuff.


 Yes i know thats why this is my next car


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

marco said:


> yea, im also into hondas and integras


 Oh yeah.. BTW, I didnt mention my Import Show Off and 12.5 sec Champagne Blue 95 Integ. (First Integ to hit 12s in Nor Cal back in '96, Turbo Mag issue, I forgot).

Team Hampshire, Wicked!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice boyz.... i cant wait till i get my little honda crx. its going to look nice.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Just wanted to know what everyones elses hobby is? What else do you guys collect and spend money on besides P's?
> 
> I collect TRANSFORMERS!! I have all the figures from the 1st generation till when they had the pretenders. After that, everything else sukk'd. Also ROBOTECH: VF-1A/S/J/D, SUper Valks, Strike Valks, SuperOstrich, Elintseeker, Super Max and Millia. Re-issued and Orig from the 80's. And a little bit of SPAWN figures (soon to sell).


 Transformers - as in "Robots in disguise"?
what a random cartoon that is, my mate made me watch the movie the other day, and I couldn't understand what was going on, it was more confusing than digi-mon.

I like going to drum 'n' bass nights and socialising with my friends


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nothing i hate more then having to schroal over to read the other half of the sentence...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Just wanted to know what everyones elses hobby is? What else do you guys collect and spend money on besides P's?
> 
> I collect TRANSFORMERS!! I have all the figures from the 1st generation till when they had the pretenders. After that, everything else sukk'd. Also ROBOTECH: VF-1A/S/J/D, SUper Valks, Strike Valks, SuperOstrich, Elintseeker, Super Max and Millia. Re-issued and Orig from the 80's. And a little bit of SPAWN figures (soon to sell).


 how about go-bots?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> nothing i hate more then having to schroal over to read the other half of the sentence...


 Yeah, God damn you bobme, no thought for others with your pics of your car, and you never thought that apart from the scrolling problems, some people also use modems and it takes ages to load!
I think you should be fed to some piranhas for crimes against internet users!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > nothing i hate more then having to schroal over to read the other half of the sentence...
> ...


 hehe...oh oh innes is mad


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oh oh innes is mad


 no I'm not, and I have a certificate to prove it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > oh oh innes is mad
> ...


 insane innes







a.k.c by chance


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:rasp: haha innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ill show you insane when I chase you around the streets with a chinese kitchen knife


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ill show you insane when I chase you around the streets with a chenise kitchen knife


 hahhahahahahahaahahahha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to know what everyones elses hobby is? What else do you guys collect and spend money on besides P's?
> ...


 Nope.. only Transformers. GoBots sukk'd!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 they were the poor man transformers.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I love playing baseball, playing my bass, ans working on and driving my 70 chevelle. 
Civics blow.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Civics blow.










...sooo true....i hate honda civics...i dunno why people bother tuning them up....i truly do think that a civic truly is a "rice burner"














....btw, bobme, is that a supra with a ferrari mod to it?

....i work on cars, car audio, race POS cars like civics







, play CS

....the car im working on to getting....(which in my opinion will blow away any civics and civic hatchbaxs







)
















2003 Nissan Maxima SE


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LMAO HAHAHAHAHHAHA CHASE YOU AROUND THE STREETS WITH A KITCHEN KNIFE!!!!! LMAO OMFG INNES THAT WAS FUNNY AS HELL BUDDY! ROFL.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ill show you insane when I chase you around the streets with a chinese kitchen knife


 ...don't you mean a kitchen cleaver?...why you gotta be so racial?....just because us chinese people own peking duck restaurants and cut everything with big ass knives doesnt mean you can crack on us







....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I ride Quads and work on my cars. There are pics of my quad and my Stang if you follow the link in my signature. My Stang will smoke the Integras and Civics around here with 4 flat tires.









-Kevin-


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Traveling, snowboarding and working on my S4 (thats a European Car for all you Japanese Importers)
Pics to come later


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my cousins crx has a vtec and it makes mustangs look stupid.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Play b-ball, I do Auto-X in my M Roadster and drag at the tracks. Drink every other day, because if I drink everyday I would be an alcoholic. Play video games. Nothing much, other than that my life is boring.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I work on mobile audio and electronics, also like mini trucks, lifted trucks. Mess with computers a little lol.
MAD


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

paintball, guitar, mx, snowboarding, construction work (yes I enjoy most of my projects) and working on my website


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im still in school so my hobbies revolve around the school theatre. I'm pretty much one of the theatre electrician's and also a stage carpenter. Basically, lighting, some sound, and set construction is what I do. Its very time consuming so theres always something to be done.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> my cousins crx has a vtec and it makes mustangs look stupid.






































....that is the funniest thing i've read tonight....


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

wake and kneeboarding mainlly during the summer with a bit of fishing thrown in ,not all at the same time though im not that good on a board.used to do the car thing as i ran a performance parts shop for a few years and got the stuff cost but i am going to buy proper sports cars which are made to go fast.
next car is going to be lotus elan m100 convertable once g/f finishes uni and can get lease car through work again so we can have a normal car as well


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

marco said:


> my cousins crx has a vtec and it makes mustangs look stupid.


 Thats hillarious. Vtec means nothing. Its still 4 cylinders short of being a muscle car.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

VTEC Dose just about nothing, it adds like 10 horse power, and i say this from being a honda tuner. Its worthless. STop braging about it.

If tuned right, it can be usefull, but with a turbo, i dont want to risk bad computer timing blowing a piston or throwing a rod.
I am building my CRX right now, and when its done i will be doing this







all day long :smile:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Breakdancing is one of my hobbies. I am in the Style Force Crew.

















Also NINJUTSU (Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu) under the tutilage of Shidoshi John Sedia, Shidoshi Jeff Miller, Sensei Meuller, Sensei Trembly, and Sensei Davy. I train with all of them year round, but mostly just John. John was the 4th American to be allowed to train with Masaaki Hatsumi, 34th grandmaster of the Togakure Ryu tradition of ninjutsu.









Joe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice man. if i had that costume i would ware it around like its all day atire....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hahaha. I am tempted sometimes marco. It's a replica shinobi shizoku, and damn sweet looking.

Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cool a break dancing ninja...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:
 

> cool a break dancing ninja...


 ....should be a movie made out of that idea


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you should make a video of you break danceing in that ninja sute. im sure x will host it in unleash the fury videos...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have one of me breakdancing in my ninja suit outside of a freaking walmart on a cardboard box in Charlotte, N.C. I don't have the software to rip it and put it on the computer. I will try to get some of my friends to help me with it.

Joe


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Genin said:


> I have one of me breakdancing in my ninja suit outside of a freaking walmart on a cardboard box in Charlotte, N.C. I don't have the software to rip it and put it on the computer. I will try to get some of my friends to help me with it.
> 
> Joe


 ...it can me the matrix meets break dancing ninja meets walmart type video


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

OMG, I need to see that video!!! Let me know when you get it!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol let me know too.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I definately will.

Joe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

haha brake dancing


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hey, dont make fun of break dancing. brake dancing is the shisnay


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

haha u people and ur japanese cars, get some class, my dad just got a Merecedes E430. and i own a Lexus ES300 *made in US


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

maybe where poor and thats all we can afford.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well i sacrifice, i only have a 55gal and a 10gal tank


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ahhh. i c now.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> haha u people and ur japanese cars, get some class, my dad just got a Merecedes E430. and i own a Lexus ES300 *made in US


 ...um you are aware that a lexus IS a japanese import right?









.....*_cough_ dumbass! _cough_*


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> hey, dont make fun of break dancing. brake dancing is the shisnay


 Im not, its cool cuz i cant do it ..

Becuase i broke my back


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

My other hobby is my car. Check it out.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nice ..... sticker ....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > haha u people and ur japanese cars, get some class, my dad just got a Merecedes E430. and i own a Lexus ES300 *made in US
> ...


 i hope he knows it a Toyota


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Technically Lexus is a US Brand. There is no lexus in Japan. Another thing is that lexus are made in the U.S. Even thought the some parts are from japan. Japanese cars are mostly made here in the states. There are only a few japanese cars that are actually made in the Japan. So basically they are Homegrown Imports.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> VTEC Dose just about nothing, it adds like 10 horse power, and i say this from being a honda tuner. Its worthless. STop braging about it.
> 
> If tuned right, it can be usefull, but with a turbo, i dont want to risk bad computer timing blowing a piston or throwing a rod.
> I am building my CRX right now, and when its done i will be doing this
> ...


 What motor do you have in your CRX?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I like building "stuff". I started with stands for my tanks but have made some cabinets and other things since. And they are looking pretty sweet. Getting better at it and it relaxes me almost as much as looking at my p's and smoking a bowl.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

paintball


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Playing guitar, goin' out for a drink (or two, or more...), webdesign, hanging out with friends...

btw: ricers SUCK


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont have a crx.... its my cousin. and im not sure. but i was in the car when he raced agenst a 5.0 stang. and he beat him. the stang was fishtailing all over the place. and he couldnt controal it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> i dont have a crx.... its my cousin. and im not sure. but i was in the car when he raced agenst a 5.0 stang. and he beat him. the stang was fishtailing all over the place. and he couldnt controal it.


 ...that's cuz of all the torque the mustang produces you dork, and the driver was probably a newbie, it's not good to burn out at the start of a race


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> Technically Lexus is a US Brand. There is no lexus in Japan. Another thing is that lexus are made in the U.S. Even thought the some parts are from japan. Japanese cars are mostly made here in the states. There are only a few japanese cars that are actually made in the Japan. So basically they are Homegrown Imports.


 ...but its mother company is toyota like bobme said


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MPower said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > VTEC Dose just about nothing, it adds like 10 horse power, and i say this from being a honda tuner. Its worthless. STop braging about it.
> ...


 i got a B20 with a CTR head


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How come you went with the crv motor? To get that thing fast you need spend quite a bit of money.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i went with the CRV becuase the bore is biggest and lower comprtion stock and i got it for 350 bucks. i went with the CTR head beucase it was cheep also.
Yes i put some money into the engine in a whole, new rods and pistons and lota other crap.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Have you brought to the track yet?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nope still building it man!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

My other hobby I almost forgot to add is pimpin!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

pimpin? is not a hobby, its called jailbating.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> pimpin? is not a hobby, its called jailbating.


 That's a negative... It's a way of life...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

so is being negative. heh!


----------



## herbmedic (Mar 3, 2003)

sory boys my car is the best


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

what, a slow blower? or a old ford pick-up?


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

marco said:


> my cousins crx has a vtec and it makes mustangs look stupid.


 not mine my mustang Has 450 hp!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rare0nesf said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > my cousins crx has a vtec and it makes mustangs look stupid.
> ...


 thats the same as my daily driven civic.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Any Civic owners, bring it on. I will let you choose the conditions you want to race me in. I will give you the hit, and I will start out in second gear. IF you hang with me I will spend the 2 hours to put on my 150 hp shot of Nitrous. I am not bashing imports, but there is alot of trash talking coming from 4 cylinder owners or people who don't know crap about cars but think their friends 4-banger is fast. Us boys with the powerhouses tend to keep our mouths shut up to a point. The line has been crossed. Come to Indianapolis Raceway Park and lets get it.









-Kevin-


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Some imports are actually quick. A couple of my boys here have dsm up here. With only a few mods they run 13s and with a bigger turbo there down to 11-12's. It all depends on what you like. You can make anything fast with money. Speed isn't all that. I'm fine with my 12.9 and it looks good and its quality.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Did you seriously run a 12.9 in a Beamer. If so you rock. I have smoked roadsters here in town and even a Z8.....maybe he couldn't drive, but isn't that supposed to be the fastest Beamer?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You must of raced the 98-2000. They only have 240hp 236torque. 2001-2002 have the new S54 motor which is also the same one in the new E46 M3. And it has 315hp 251 torque. Also I have stickier tires on that.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

my buddy has a volvo 940 Turbo Wagon. He's running 13lbs of boost.

Not to brag. But on the way back from a weekend at WV we smoked an Impala who came up in the fast lane on the turnpike, pulled up beside us slowed down, looked over, then took off. I was driving and my buddy looked over and was like. hit it!!!! hit it!!! slammed her into forth and blew her away!!! We were already doin 90, and by the time i couldn't see him we were doing 140. pretty fukkn unreal.









Since I drive this slow moster









My Jeep


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Basketball, Golf, and Blunts...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> my buddy has a volvo 940 Turbo Wagon. He's running 13lbs of boost.
> 
> Not to brag. But on the way back from a weekend at WV we smoked an Impala who came up in the fast lane on the turnpike, pulled up beside us slowed down, looked over, then took off. I was driving and my buddy looked over and was like. hit it!!!! hit it!!! slammed her into forth and blew her away!!! We were already doin 90, and by the time i couldn't see him we were doing 140. pretty fukkn unreal.
> 
> ...


 ...what kind of impala was it? the old 90-95 or one of the crappy under-horsepowered ones?....my mom has an 89 volvo 740 turbo (non-wagon) but that thing still flys


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...what kind of impala was it? the old 90-95 or one of the crappy under-horsepowered ones?....my mom has an 89 volvo 740 turbo (non-wagon) but that thing still flys


 It was a newer one i think. with the round taillights.

Some homie was driving cause it was on chrome 20's and crap like that.

oh well. still fun.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....was the turbo in your boy's volvo factory standard or was it installed? and if it was installed, why the hell would you put it in a volvo stationwagon?


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....was the turbo in your boy's volvo factory standard or was it installed? and if it was installed, why the hell would you put it in a volvo stationwagon?


actually i just found out that it is a 740 turbo wagon. So it is from the factory.

He aquired the car after his father passed away. Proceeded to rip all the non essentials out of it. AC, heated seats ect: pulled the motor, bored, ported/polish, all new internals, and bigger pistons. lowered it 3in, and put a bodykit on it. looks like it could be from the factory. IT IS NOT one of those shitty things you see on a Civic.

I'm not a car guy but that thing is mint. He just threw in a Dana35 with 4.56 gears! that and 13lbs of boost and boost control it would smoke whatever you guys have off the line!!!

JK, i don't know if it would, but. I would like to be along for the ride!


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

oh yeah $#!t almost forgot!

Jeeps, Mnt Biking, Partying


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> actually i just found out that it is a 740 turbo wagon. So it is from the factory.
> 
> He aquired the car after his father passed away. Proceeded to rip all the non essentials out of it. AC, heated seats ect: pulled the motor, bored, ported/polish, all new internals, and bigger pistons. lowered it 3in, and put a bodykit on it. looks like it could be from the factory. IT IS NOT one of those shitty things you see on a Civic.
> 
> ...


 ....im not sure it'll smoke everything, but the 740 sedan that i drove has smoked civics before...the only thing i hate is, that it takes a while for the turbo to spool up when you press the button on the shifter....so i just floor it first before i use the turbo....it'd be a better car if it was a manual instead of an auto.....

...btw nice setup your boy has for the car...ever consider making it into a rally car and driving it off road?


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....im not sure it'll smoke everything, but the 740 sedan that i drove has smoked civics before...the only thing i hate is, that it takes a while for the turbo to spool up when you press the button on the shifter....so i just floor it first before i use the turbo....it'd be a better car if it was a manual instead of an auto.....
> 
> ...btw nice setup your boy has for the car...ever consider making it into a rally car and driving it off road?


 His is nice its 5 speed and i didn't notice any problems with the turbo kicking in.

He has it all electronically controled to kick in at certain times. like 1st-1500rpm, 2nd-2000rpm.....ect.

Has one of the digital screens for the turbo control that lets him record for 60seconds, then allows him to play back the throttle position/boost/rpm/air-fuel ratios. Pretty slick.

Nah i don't think he'll do Rally-X. but he does do Auto-X.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> His is nice its 5 speed and i didn't notice any problems with the turbo kicking in.


 ...that volvo had a factory 5spd or did he swtich out the tranny?
...how much was the cost for all changes done to the volvo? cuz im thinking about just messing around with the volvo my mom drives


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...that volvo had a factory 5spd or did he swtich out the tranny?
> ...how much was the cost for all changes done to the volvo? cuz im thinking about just messing around with the volvo my mom drives


 whoa boy, good question. I know it came with an auto. but after numerous engines and tranny's....he's on his second 5speed.

well. if you think the average upgrade costs about....say 200.

he had a notebook full of things that he put into it. one item on a line....it took up 2 1/2 pages if that says anything....Lots of Dough


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Any Civic owners, bring it on. I will let you choose the conditions you want to race me in. I will give you the hit, and I will start out in second gear. IF you hang with me I will spend the 2 hours to put on my 150 hp shot of Nitrous. I am not bashing imports, but there is alot of trash talking coming from 4 cylinder owners or people who don't know crap about cars but think their friends 4-banger is fast. Us boys with the powerhouses tend to keep our mouths shut up to a point. The line has been crossed. Come to Indianapolis Raceway Park and lets get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, they are not " all that " and realy, i think they suck half the time. I am building my CRX, yea, not for speed though, just for road racing. any ole dumb ass can drive stright.
and for my next car, i got a 577 CI motor going in it with a 250 wet shot, bring that on


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Try driving that big block to Indy. I will be making monster power and still get 19 mpg. Out of a 302. I am talking about what I have, not what I want. I can go get a 79 Vega and drop a big block and nitrous in it and yeah it will smoke my car. But I won't.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

OK OK OK!!!! STOP!
















I found one honda thats cool.....well..kinda

http://community.webshots.com/photo/439212.../44449059uFdnlh

Here's the rest of the page. and if you click on the left where is says "ridiculous vehicles" thats the other half.
http://community.webshots.com/album/43921272EGASgD


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Target practice ( rifles and pistols a like, semi auto)
paintball
MX motocross for those who dont know the abreviation
snowboarding, 
roller hockey
construction
computer stuff (graphics, web sites, etc)
photography
watching movies
cooking, as long as somebody else does dishes :biggrin:


----------



## philipwight (Dec 26, 2002)

i am into cars. Mainly rear wheel import though. Like 240sx and miatas. We have some fast ones in my group of friends.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

there are a lot of good cars, i have love for just about any car. well, not BMW's.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have been writing and composing music since i was 13 and I also compete in Bodybuilding, I am into photography and teach a class on dietary nutrition


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

.....i love the 2003 nissan maxima se's


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> there are a lot of good cars, i have love for just about any car. well, not BMW's.


 What do have against BMW's?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > there are a lot of good cars, i have love for just about any car. well, not BMW's.
> ...


 i think he's hatin cuz he doesn't have a bimmer


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

what eva gets the p*ssy


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Cars, I have a 02 WRX with 350HP and a 74 corvette (where my sn comes from) with about 500HP.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

What motor do you have in that 74?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MPower said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > there are a lot of good cars, i have love for just about any car. well, not BMW's.
> ...


 becuase i live in a rich area, and i see them all the time and the people who drive them are jack asses to every one. I can go buy one, yea, but then ill be just like the rset of the ass holes around here, so f*ck them, i drive a civic and like a bat out of hell.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i myself, don't like civics







...to me its a wannabe sports car that sounds like moped when tuned up.....i'd take a bmw over a civic anyday


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 Really? Every BMW owner up here always ways at me and I don't even know them. Its different up here, not alot people drive beemers up here, if anything all the ricers hate me because I've had several bmw and plus i'm young. There just jealous.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no im not jealous at all, i am just very happy that i paided cash for my 99 honda civic in 2001, and they toke a loan to buy their car, and i was under 18 when i bought it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

so which car will last longer over time? a bmw or a civic?

.....that should be another one of my pointless poll threads


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm i realy gota go with Civic, sorry. or they both will last a long time, but the civic is much cheaper to fix.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> so which car will last longer over time? a bmw or a civic?
> 
> .....that should be another one of my pointless poll threads


 A BMW would last longer, way more than a Civic. But repairs and maintenance for a BMW is alot of $$$$. Anyone can tune up a Civic. Plus with the costy of a BMW, I would've had upgraded through 3 generations of Civics already till I would have the $$$ to get another BMW.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

They will both last quite a while, but the civic is cheaper to maintain. I talked to my service manager on the longevity on BMW motors. He showed me a car in the shop with 375,000 and running strong. He started it up and sounded like brand new, very quite.

I give the nod to Honda.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes true.
I bought a CRX with 450k on it, still runs.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> yes true.
> I bought a CRX with 450k on it, still runs.


 yea, i bet it runs to the auto shop a lot too


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

MPower said:


> What motor do you have in that 74?


 383 stroker


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I had a honda, fwd sucks too much though.


----------



## DoorsFan (Mar 6, 2003)

i used to be into compacts..until every 16 year old in the world saw the fast and the furious and ruined it for everybody.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

74ray said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > What motor do you have in that 74?
> ...


 Nice man! I love those engines. My dads friend has 68 427 and its just plain sick. Post some pics of your 74.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DoorsFan said:


> i used to be into compacts..until every 16 year old in the world saw the fast and the furious and ruined it for everybody.


 Nah.. Fast and the Furious wasn't all that great. Would've been way better when import racing popularized back in '95 here in the WestCoast. Now they have Biker Boys and Fast and the Furious II comming soon.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> . Now they have Biker Boys and Fast and the Furious II comming soon.


 You mean 2 Fast 2 Furious.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> You mean 2 Fast 2 Furious.


 what movie is that? i thought it WAS fast and furious 2....unless you're making a joke about the movie...then i think i killed the joke


----------



## jmath (Mar 4, 2003)

I like to wakeboard and snowboard and I was once a drunkard........


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

jmath said:


> I like to wakeboard and snowboard and I was once a drunkard........


 you still can be one, just don't drink and drive


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Stuff I collect:

McFarlane figurines
dragon figurines
Alien (Ridley Scott's '79 flick) memorabilia and figurines
Giger art
model horses
horseracing memorabilia
books
movies

Misc. hobbies:

horseback riding (have a TB mare, been riding nearly 17 years)
fishkeeping (duh)
hearses
BDSM
tattoos


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

My other hobby is Reptiles,I got a bunch of snakes,but I am slowly selling them off and getting more fish.but I will always have my big snakes,they are family members.

Will


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pythonwill said:


> My other hobby is Reptiles,I got a bunch of snakes,but I am slowly selling them off and getting more fish.but I will always have my big snakes,they are family members.
> 
> Will


 Hey Python, have you been to herpforum.com? DrewBooty runs it. Its tight, you should go there for your reptile questions.....stay here for your fish questions though!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

MPower said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> > MPower said:
> ...


 Here's one of the vette. Don't have many pics now since it is more completed than before. There's some other pics of it earlier in this album.
http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/shoebox.msnw


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

MPower said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> > MPower said:
> ...


 Here's one of the vette. Don't have many pics now since it is more completed than before. There's some other pics of it earlier in this album.
http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/shoebox.msnw


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Stuff I collect:
> 
> McFarlane figurines
> dragon figurines
> ...


 fisrt welcome....second...nice. i too collect mcfarlane toys..movie maniacs and spawn..my lastest installment to my collection was the alien vs predator..sweet..can wait till macfarlane release that movie manics set of aliens.and tattos there was a thread somewhere here post up pic if you have like to see them ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

74ray said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > 74ray said:
> ...


 nice car you have there 74....i like the rally rims.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

who was the comic guy who created the comic "witchblade"? i like his stuff, but havent seen it in awhile


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Michael Turner?

Hey thePack, where can I read about these Aliens Movie Maniacs? I already know about the Alien vs Pred ones....I haven't really found any good sites online about McFarlane so clue me in!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Nevermind, I found it...looks awesome *saves up $*


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > You mean 2 Fast 2 Furious.
> ...


 Thats what its called 2 Fast 2 Furious. They have a trailer on it.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pythonwill said:
> 
> 
> > My other hobby is Reptiles,I got a bunch of snakes,but I am slowly selling them off and getting more fish.but I will always have my big snakes,they are family members.
> ...


Xenon
No I havent been there, I will have to check it out.I have seen links to it before but never joined.I have had my reptiles for a few years now and havent had any problems that I didnt figure out,I got some friends that live near me that have TONS of animals too so they also help me .But yes I will check out herpforum.com.

Will


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I collect actionfigures, and I play soccer, and now I am into exotic fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> SexyAdonis said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff I collect:
> ...


 Cool, If you guys want. I might have a whole bunch of SPAWN fig, mint boxed. Soon to be for sale.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I would post pics in the tattoo thread but on pfish, if you dig up old threads the water cooler moderator threatens to rub a cheese grater against your genitals. Ha!!







:biggrin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

> I would post pics in the tattoo thread but on pfish, if you dig up old threads the water cooler moderator threatens to rub a cheese grater against your genitals. Ha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, good ol' Narc








I think I can learn a lot from his subtle ways of repression and terror


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> if you dig up old threads the water cooler moderator threatens to rub a cheese grater against your genitals. Ha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i brought up and old thread already (thread: who would star in their first porn movie poll) ...but so far my genital feels find and is still intact


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> SexyAdonis said:
> 
> 
> > if you dig up old threads the water cooler moderator threatens to rub a cheese grater against your genitals. Ha!!
> ...


 Sexy's talking about the psychopath Lounge moderator from predatoryfish.net (called the _Water Cooler_ over there...), not the pfury mods.....
He grates your genitalia when you do something wrong, I just give you house arrest


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i just got back into reptiles (yesterday)

im getting a chameleon soon (panther or veil)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My other hobbies are spending time with my family, rideing my hog and spending as much time with my nephew RYLEND as I can ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Midget bowling.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Midget bowling.


 I got to get into that ....


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> My other hobbies are spending time with my family, rideing my hog and spending as much time with my nephew RYLEND as I can ...


 its not very nice to call your wife a hog,


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

banshee 350 twin


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

play cs.. used to play city league soccer.. my supra... collect hot wheels.. or did.. i sold most already... fishing.. and occassionally i'll play with myself (as all men do)... HAHAHAHHA


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

Homebrewing, collecting/smoking wooden tobacco pipes, playing the accordion (newest hobby) listening to IDM / drum n bass / ragtime reading 19th century russsian novels.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

recently, working out during the evenings, riding my bicycle, riding my Harley, and movies.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am into r/c boating and helicopters. also my studies on snake,scorpions,and of course piranha's. also watching the tube.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

action figures I have a lot of spawn, pokemon cards, beanie babies, quarters, then I like to bike and play soccer.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Breeding and showing Champion Pug Dogs.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

At the moment I would say
Training my wife's German shephard
Hunting
Gun collecting
Later
Eric


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

My Other Hobbies are wreching on my Old GP Replica Bikes, RZV500r, RGV250N.
Newer 97 Jap Monkey Bikes Z50, Old Monkey 69 Z50


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I play lacrosse its like a religion 2 me, and I also weight lift ALOT i wanna become a bodybuilder


----------

